# Midnight monster



## Chris V

I met my nephew on the beach last night to try and get him a shark. I also told him it was prone time to possibly hit a trophy speck with the conditions and the full moon. He hadn’t caught any bait by the time I got there and the tide had already changed. It was late but I told him we could give it a bit. Finally got a ladyfish but the blues tore it up everytime we cast it out.

Starting throwing lures again and a few casts in I get a solid thump followed by huge, tell-tale head shakes. I knew right then 

No tape, no scale. I don’t care anyway, she was an absolute beast and I was stoked just to see her. Sorry for the terrible picture and the fact that I look drunk.


----------



## 192

Thats a goodun


----------



## Shark Sugar

Man, that is a beast speck! Congrats on the catch


----------



## Emerald Ghost

That is a tremendous speckled trout. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING

A fine speck Chris !


----------



## Akhernandez

Nice catch man! What lure you get her on? I've never fished them at night and I'm new to the area and saltwater scene in general (I'm from Michigan and travel for work). Does something noisy at night usually help? And is the fact that you look drunk related to the fact that you are actually drunk? Lol


----------



## Catchemall

Gator!


----------



## Splittine

“Look drunk”


----------



## Jason

Dang son thats dern sure a monster!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno

Wowzers! Dang fine specimen of a Speck!


----------



## Chris V

Thanks everybody and no, I wasn’t drunk lol!! Just along day followed by a spur of the moment trip to the beach at midnight.


----------



## Chris V

Akhernandez said:


> Nice catch man! What lure you get her on? I've never fished them at night and I'm new to the area and saltwater scene in general (I'm from Michigan and travel for work). Does something noisy at night usually help? And is the fact that you look drunk related to the fact that you are actually drunk? Lol


I generally use topwaters, jerkbait and spoons at night in the surf. I like baits that have a decent amount of vibration and noise. Last nights fish hit the spoon.


----------



## Akhernandez

Chris V said:


> Akhernandez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch man! What lure you get her on? I've never fished them at night and I'm new to the area and saltwater scene in general (I'm from Michigan and travel for work). Does something noisy at night usually help? And is the fact that you look drunk related to the fact that you are actually drunk? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I generally use topwaters, jerkbait and spoons at night in the surf. I like baits that have a decent amount of vibration and noise. Last nights fish hit the spoon.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks for the tips like I said I'm brand new to all of this and trying to put some things together, where I am from most people are very tight lipped about their fishing, but people down here have been more than happy to share info (I usually don't ask for specifics). Everything is appreciated. I'm going to have to get out at night but I've been do ok during the day. Finding a lot of sinks and a few over slot fish. Got my PB last week released her so I didn't weigh but she was just over 25" and the head of a fish that was about the same size obviously estimated.


----------



## Psych0

Nice Fish


----------



## mrplmbr

Congrats, Thanks for all the tips and info you have supplied to us regular fisherman on the forum over the years also!


----------



## Brownfisher

A beautiful fish!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister

Yep!!!! That’s a trophy!!!!!! Great catch!!!!


----------



## OHenry

That's a great fish! I still haven't gotten the big one yet...


----------



## kingfish501

Nice fish.....as in very nice fish.


----------



## Beachbum420

Old gator!!


----------



## Boardfeet

I can see your elbow bent. 
Didn't even have to long arm that beast!!
I've never caught one that big, what a monster trout congratulations!!


What's with the F'ing bullet points???


----------



## Boardfeet

Holy crap!
I was just fooling around with a measuring tape. 
In the pic that trout covers you from the bottom of your right ear to just below your pecker. On me that's 33"
One hell of a Speck for sure!!!


----------



## Chris V

Boardfeet said:


> Holy crap!
> I was just fooling around with a measuring tape.
> In the pic that trout covers you from the bottom of your right ear to just below your pecker. On me that's 33"
> One hell of a Speck for sure!!!


I took a rough measurement against the rod at between 31-32”. True monster for sure. Freshly spawned out though which would hurt the numbers on a scale. I’ve caught several over 30” and I’d say she was probably in the 9lb range. Full of roe, well over 10.


----------



## SurfRidr

Chris V - Wow what a trout! that's a just a beast, congrats!




Akhernandez said:


> Got my PB last week released her so I didn't weigh but she was just over 25" and the head of a fish that was about the same size obviously estimated.


That's a good spot there for reds and trout. Nice job!


----------



## SurfRidr

Boardfeet said:


> Holy crap!
> I was just fooling around with a measuring tape.
> In the pic that trout covers you from the bottom of your right ear to just below your pecker. On me that's 33"
> One hell of a Speck for sure!!!


You guys start talking about measuring tapes and peckers.... I dunno, I thought this was about fish! :whistling:


----------



## Bayman12

A monster!


----------

